# Wanted: Oil cooler kit for R33 GTR



## Cypher87 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wanted: Oil cooler kit for R33 GTR


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally; Id buy one new so you can be sure its clean inside.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

As above, buy new for peace of mind! There's plenty of new kits available in Japan via Nengun etc


----------

